# Free GSP



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

A lady I work with is trying to find a new home for her step brothers GSP. It is a 4 1/2 year old male that is not neutered.Apparently he had the dog and got a job in Cincy and was unable to take it with him. The parents took the dog and couldn't keep it inside so have it outside. The mother went out to feed it, fell and broke her arm, so now the dog has to go. What i know... Apparently the dog was or is house broken Supposedly bought for a thousand dollars from out of state Supposedly has very good hunting lines. Will run off if not on a leash. Has never been hunted. located in butler county. has papers. What i don't know... the pedigree. whether or not it has heard gunfire. Anyhow if you have questions ask and i'll be the go between for the lady i work with. Dog is FREE TO A GOOD HOME so if you know someone or want it yourself ask. Its not to late to turn this dog into a hunter either as it hasn't been in the field so it hasn't learned any bad habits
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

sorry not the best pic


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

p.m. sent.....


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

if anyone has questions feel free to ask away heres a better pic


----------



## clm898 (Oct 15, 2013)

If you still have him I would be interested let me know 

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Is he still available?


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

he is still available, if you have any specific questions please ask or pm me and i will answer them the best i can. He is located in butler or Preble county, if travel is a problem i might be able to get him to warren county 2 minutes off of the wilmington rd exit near Ceasers Creek.


----------

